# 'The Donald' is making me really nervous!



## Amigo (Apr 14, 2017)

President Twitter is making me increasingly nervous with his throw away comments to sort out volatile and dangerous nations like North Korea like they're golf opponents to be championed! 
He seems to be utterly clueless as to the implications of some of his actions (even if some are to be applauded) but this buffoon like politicking is feeling very very dangerous to me. A President who twitters military threats to barmpot nations! Eeek!  Anyone feeling the same?

http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/04/donald-trump-north-korea-strike


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 14, 2017)

Amigo said:


> President Twitter is making me increasingly nervous with his throw away comments to sort out volatile and dangerous nations like North Korea like they're golf opponents to be championed!
> He seems to be utterly clueless as to the implications of some of his actions (even if some are to be applauded) but this buffoon like politicking is feeling very very dangerous to me. A President who twitters military threats to barmpot nations! Eeek!  Anyone feeling the same?
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/04/donald-trump-north-korea-strike




Me too


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 14, 2017)

His plan would not just affect North Korea. South Korea could be annihilated by a retaliatory nuclear strike from the North, which would then result in a nuclear strike on the North, ordered by Trump, which would then require China to take action on behalf of its pal, which would involve a nuke or two landing in the US, then all hell will break loose. 

Nothing to worry about, then,


----------



## Ditto (Apr 14, 2017)

He makes my blood run cold. I was frightened watching the news, biggest bomb ever dropped just not nuclear as if that's something to be glad about...well I suppose it is really but not for the poor buggers underneath it.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2017)

I get the impression he has been easily persuaded by hawkish generals that the Syria and Afghanistan attacks would prove how powerful the US is, but of course they have NO PLAN for what might happen afterwards. NK will call Trump's bluff over the nuclear testing and he won't have a clue how to respond.  Also, the fact that he says relations with Russia have 'probably never been worse' illustrates his lack of knowledge of history (Bay of Pigs/Cuban Missile Crisis, anyone?). Actually, Trump reminds me a lot of Khrushchev, who had a massive chip on his shoulder, and who was also very cavalier about nuclear threats 

The man is clueless.

Thought this was quite a good piece:

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/apr/14/donald-trump-afghanistan-bomb-syria-wild-card


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 14, 2017)

The folk who should be most worried about this are the rich  people of Palm Beach, who have now  become a prime nuclear target in the event of the s**t hitting the fan, because that's where Trump spends his weekends, and the folk of the west of Scotland, which the UK government has decided is worth losing because that's where our nuclear "deterrent" lives.

Oh well, what the hell. Enjoy what's left. I'll be atoms.


----------



## Martin Canty (Apr 14, 2017)

It really scares the c**p out of me, not even 100 days in  & already he's pissing off some very dangerous nations.... And people are applauding him for it

I am very fearful for what the future holds.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 14, 2017)

Well, we've all got to die of something and a nuclear blast seems as good a way as any. Just as long as it's after the end of the football season.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 15, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I get the impression he has been easily persuaded by hawkish generals that the Syria and Afghanistan attacks would prove how powerful the US is, but of course they have NO PLAN for what might happen afterwards. NK will call Trump's bluff over the nuclear testing and he won't have a clue how to respond.  Also, the fact that he says relations with Russia have 'probably never been worse' illustrates his lack of knowledge of history (Bay of Pigs/Cuban Missile Crisis, anyone?). Actually, Trump reminds me a lot of Khrushchev, who had a massive chip on his shoulder, and who was also very cavalier about nuclear threats
> 
> The man is clueless.
> 
> ...



That is an excellent piece northerner summing up the 'one man wild card'. This resonated with me;

'A good explosion reaches parts of the body politic no other policy can reach.'

Unfortunately North Korea is tyrannically mismanaged by the daddy of all one man wild cards and I only wish I could feel confident that Trump had a single clue about consequences (or even where these places are and the threat they pose in a bigger world picture).

Could be worse, Thatcher and Trump together would have been as their name suggests, the ultimate undertaker pairing on the world stage. I hope Theresa May has a bigger pair!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 15, 2017)

In the run up to the election he was calling Hilary Clinton a war mongerer!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> In the run up to the election he was calling Hilary Clinton a war mongered!


He has reversed his position on most of the things he said during the campaign - this is why I'm convinced he only ever says what he thinks people want to hear - when campaigning, he told his supporters one thing, in charge and in front of generals, he says another thing and lets them do their stuff. He needs constant validation and he thinks the only way to get that is by altering his opinions dependant on his audience. His 'team' are also an absolute shambles, plus how on earth does he manage to get his daughter and son-in-law so involved in top-level decision making? Who elected them? How are they qualified? Apparently it was Ivanka who persuaded him to bomb Syria. Has there ever been a worse choice for POTUS? 

Trump is a thick, narrow-minded egomaniac who is completely out of his depth  You could not possibly have found a bigger contrast to Obama


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 15, 2017)

Northerner said:


> He has reversed his position on most of the things he said during the campaign - this is why I'm convinced he only ever says what he thinks people want to hear - when campaigning, he told his supporters one thing, in charge and in front of generals, he says another thing and lets them do their stuff. He needs constant validation and he thinks the only way to get that is by altering his opinions dependant on his audience. His 'team' are also an absolute shambles, plus how on earth does he manage to get his daughter and son-in-law so involved in top-level decision making? Who elected them? How are they qualified? Apparently it was Ivanka who persuaded him to bomb Syria. Has there ever been a worse choice for POTUS?
> 
> Trump is a thick, narrow-minded egomaniac who is completely out of his depth  You could not possibly have found a bigger contrast to Obama



Agree, he's not fit for office, but many people knew that before the election


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 15, 2017)

When the FBI and GCHQ conclude their investigation into Russian involvement with his team before the election, his position will become untenable and he'll either be forced to resign, or be impeached. Neither he nor his press spokesman will be able to talk their way out of that one.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 15, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> When the FBI and GCHQ conclude their investigation into Russian involvement with his team before the election, his position will become untenable and he'll either be forced to resign, or be impeached. Neither he nor his press spokesman will be able to talk their way out of that one.[/QU
> 
> Can't come soon enough! Let's hope it happens before he starts a nuclear war.
> What is it with these men and their weapons? Ridiculous 'willy waving' and posturing


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 15, 2017)

That didn't come out right


----------



## Manda1 (Apr 15, 2017)

This is what happens when the people elect a narcissist to run the country. All this power in the hands of in my opinion an unstable personality ... I hope you are correct and he is forced to resign before it is all too late x


----------



## Amigo (Apr 15, 2017)

This speech at the Golden Globe Awards by Meryl Streep really sums up my feelings about him as does her beautifully crafted reply to his subsequent twitters calling her 'the most overrated actress in Hollywood'.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2017)

Amigo said:


> This speech at the Golden Globe Awards by Meryl Streep really sums up my feelings about him as does her beautifully crafted reply to his subsequent twitters calling her 'the most overrated actress in Hollywood'.


His attacks on people are very childish. His whole use of language is childish, he shows a paucity of vocabulary that reflects the shallowness of his capacity for intelligent thought  I don't need to give examples, he gives them himself every time he opens his mouth or posts a tweet!  I think he will get tired of the effort of it all before long and start looking for a way to step down (if he's not impeached first).


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 16, 2017)

Northerner said:


> think he will get tired of the effort of it all before long and start looking for a way to step down (if he's not impeached first).


Failing all else, better presidents than he[*] have been assassinated before now...

[*]that is to say, just about any president.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2017)

robert@fm said:


> Failing all else, better presidents than he[*] have been assassinated before now...
> 
> [*]that is to say, just about any president.


Well, considering there will no doubt be a massive expansion in gun ownership and carrying, due to his support of the gun lobby, he'll be increasing his liability there, I would have thought. That would be an irony he wouldn't understand  

So far, he's even making Dubya and Trickie Dickie look good!


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 16, 2017)

robert@fm said:


> Failing all else, better presidents than he[*] have been assassinated before now...
> 
> [*]that is to say, just about any president.


Careful what you say Robert, these forums are monitored by GCHQ.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 17, 2017)

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...ble-again-we-need-a-reminder-of-what-it-means


----------



## Amigo (Apr 17, 2017)

Northerner said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/comment...ble-again-we-need-a-reminder-of-what-it-means



A superb and deeply sobering reminder of what nuclear war means in reality northerner. Misery and devastatation so immense that the possible use of them should never be considered and never left in the hands of megalomaniacs. 

This line resonates with me from the article;

'The UK’s silence as Trump toys with military escalation and nuclear rearmament is criminal.'

Sadly there's tepid agreement for Trump's nuclear sabre rattling from here and I think we should make our condemnation clear to both sides before one of them has an explosion of ego and plunges the world into a nuclear winter!


----------

